# Tenez-vous compte des conseils donnés ?



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

Tenez-vous compte des conseils donnés ?

Chaque jour, la radio, la presse, la télé nous donnent toutes sortes de conseils :

- pour votre peau faites ceci…

- pour bien dormir faites cela…

- pour rester jeune…

- pour être un bon conducteur…

- pour être un bon citoyen…

- pour gnagnagna…

Etc, etc, etc…

On peut se demander si tous les conseils, toutes les recommandations, voire toutes les injonctions, sont bien respectés.

Par exemple, pour rester en bonne santé, nous sommes gavés par des conseils en matière d'alimentation.

Ainsi, chez Loustic, chaque jour nous mangeons :

- cinq fruits

- cinq légumes

- cinq aliments gras

- cinq aliments salés

- cinq aliments sucrés.

Et vous, tenez-vous compte des conseils donnés ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Tenez-vous compte des conseils donnés ?
> 
> Chaque jour, la radio, la presse, la télé nous donnent toutes sortes de conseils :
> 
> - pour votre peau faites ceci…


Je prends une douche le matin. 



loustic a dit:


> - pour bien dormir faites cela…


Je me couche dans un lit. 



loustic a dit:


> - pour rester jeune…


Je ne fais vieux con que pour moi tout seul. 



loustic a dit:


> - pour être un bon conducteur…


J'ai pas envie de mourir sur la route, que mes amis mettent un bouquet de fleurs là où j'ai été réduis en bouillie, et puis je soigne mon bilan carbone. 



loustic a dit:


> - pour être un bon citoyen…


Ouais, je vais voter 



loustic a dit:


> - pour gnagnagna…


Oui je fais gnagnagna... Avec ma copine. 



loustic a dit:


> Etc, etc, etc…
> 
> On peut se demander si tous les conseils, toutes les recommandations, voire toutes les injonctions, sont bien respectés.
> 
> ...


le jus multivitaminé multi fruits



loustic a dit:


> - cinq légumes


Cinq haricots verts ce midi avec mes patates



loustic a dit:


> - cinq aliments gras


cinq croissants au beurre au p'tit déj. 



loustic a dit:


> - cinq aliments salés


cinq cacahuètes salées à l'apéro



loustic a dit:


> - cinq aliments sucrés.


cinq ti' punch avec du sirop de canne bio

Et vous, tenez-vous compte des conseils donnés ?[/QUOTE]
Bin oui, tu vois...


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je prends une douche le matin.
> Bin oui, tu vois...


Ouf !
C'est rassurant !
D'autant plus que la cacahuète n'est pas rangée à la fois dans les aliments gras et les salés. Ceci est un exemple de rigueur et d'honnêteté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2015)

Personnellement, je ne tiens compte d'aucun conseil ... J'essaie de vivre ma vie comme je l'entends, au gré de mes envies et de mes besoins dans le respect des autres et de moi-même.

J'évite les excès de tous ordres mais je me dis que si on devait suivre tous les conseils que l'on nous donne, la vie ne serait vraiment plus marrante.

OK ! Je fume trop (beaucoup trop !) mais avant, il y a une dizaine d'années, j'étais un fumeur "heureux" en ce sens que je ne me posais pas trop de questions - maintenant, c'est différent étant donné qu'avec tout ce qu'on nous assène à longueur de journées, je culpabilise à chaque fois que j'allume une clope et, parfois, je me sens mis au ban de la société, même en respectant les non-fumeurs.

Alors, je me demande ce qui est plus dangereux, soit fumer sa clope à l'aise et décontracté, soit se ronger les sangs en culpabilisant ???

Vivre vieux ? Très peu pour moi si c'est pour vivre (ou survivre) dans un monde aseptisé ou tout devient contrôlé et/ou interdit ... Chaque matin, en me levant, je pense : "OK Big, t'es déjà certain de ne pas mourir avant 65 ans ... C'est toujours ça de gagné !"

Né grand prématuré en 1949, on m'avait donné peu de chance de vivre plus de 3 mois ... (c'est indiqué dans mon carnet de naissance à côté du conseil de me laisser à l'hôpital) - c'était oublier que j'avais des parents exceptionnels et que j'avais la gnak ! ... Alors, avoir eu plus de 65 ans de rab, c'est pas mal non ?

Et si un jour j'ai peur de la mort, j'irai à sa rencontre ... 

Alors, les conseils, je m'en bats le petit kiki !


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne tiens compte d'aucun conseil ...
> Alors, les conseils, je m'en bats le petit kiki !


Le contraire nous aurait étonnés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2015)

J'ai failli me laisser abuser par l'affichage tronqué du titre de ce fil et répondre, fier comme Artaban, que je ne tenais pas compte de ces gens-là :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2015)

Toi comme moi on a survécu à la période où les dates de péremption n'existaient pas, où on allait chercher le lait à la ferme et où on le buvait sans même le faire bouillir, où les ceintures de sécurité n'existaient pas, ni l'ABS d'ailleurs, où on n'osait même pas imaginer les smartphones et les GPS, où on allait à l'école à pieds par tous les temps ... Plus rien ne peut nous arriver !!!!


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2015)

Un emmerdeur pourrait donc ajouter des conseils :
- lisez les mots en entier
- ne craignez rien si vous êtes âgés.
Euh...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2015)

- n'allez pas au bar de macg


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2015)

M'en fous. Je suis déjà mort une fois. (voir l'avatar)

Mourir en bonne santé c'est comme finir un grand prix de F1 avec le plein d'essence et des pneus neufs.

La vie, c'est se faire plaisir. Le reste n'a aucune importance.


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

Pour votre santé bougez plus


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2015)

Pour votre santé bougez plus… et cessez de respirer… ça c'est mauvais… VW oblige…


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> Pour votre santé bougez plus… et cessez de respirer… ça c'est mauvais… VW oblige…


Cesser de respirer ça ne coûte rien.
Et c'est bon pour la planète.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Septembre 2015)

Dites donc, les mecs, vous êtes un quart de chouïa de poil franchement à la masse là… on dirait un tas de vieux schnoks …
je vous conseille donc un grand coup de musique, une Westvleterjesaisplusquoi, ou une Rochefort 12°, on se danse un boket de funky blues ou autre… et le reste suivra !  (je retourne découvrir un tas de trucs dansant sur appeulmusik … ciaoooooo )


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

Hi! Hi! Hi!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2015)

Bof, on nous balance tout et son contraire à longueur de journée, alors, à moins d’être schizophrène, difficile d’en tenir compte…

… et puis faut bien mourir de quelque chose, nan ?


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bof, on nous balance tout et son contraire à longueur de journée, alors, à moins d’être schizophrène, difficile d’en tenir compte…
> 
> … et puis faut bien mourir de quelque chose, nan ?


Entièrement d'accord.
L'abondance des conseils en tous genres finit par nous donner envie de faire le contraire.
Vous vous souvenez de cet avertissement :
_Un verre ça va
Deux verres ça va
Trois verres, bonjour les dégats_.
Avec les copains on éliminait les dégats :
_Trois verres, patron remets nous ça !_

Je ne vous le conseille pas mais on ne s'ennuie pas en cherchant sur gougoule
conseils pour la santé ou conseils aux voyageurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2015)

conseils, conseils... c'est vite dit. Est-ce que c'est vraiment des conseils ?

les seuls conseils que j'ai écouté sont ceux que j'ai payés. A commencer par ceux de mon expert comptable... qui sait plus trop quoi me conseiller vu les temps actuels...  Mais rien ne dit qu'un conseil payé soit meilleur qu'un conseil gratuit. L'un dans l'autre *les conseilleurs sont pas les payeurs*. Faut jamais l'oublier.

après il y a autre chose : les intuitions. Les siennes qu'il faudrait écouter plus souvent. Celles d'autres, de proches, que généralement on écoute pas mais qu'il faudrait aussi écouter plus souvent. Mon épouse a souvent eu des intuitions exactes sur ma boite que j'ai eu le tort de ne pas écouter à temps. Et qui se sont vérifiées après coup, mais c'était un peu tard pour agir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2015)

c'est plutot un proverbe, en fait un genre de conseil sympa et bien tourné qui s'adresse à tous, ou tout le monde croit un peu se retrouver,  mais que personne n'applique car en fait c'est pas applicable en particulier  

je crois qu'on appelle ça "l'effet barnum" : ça parait te correspondre parfaitement mais en fait c'est tellement vague que tout le monde croit s'y retrouver, alors que concrètement ben makache walou pour en faire quelque chose pour soi.


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2015)




----------



## rabisse (29 Septembre 2015)

huhuhu


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> - n'allez pas au bar de macg



Je file ici  ou Mr villeret venais souvent ?
Que de souvenir 

c'est du terroir


----------

